# LCD monitor without stand - lowering height



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a Samsung Sync master SA350 27" monitor. Problem I have is that with the stand it sits too high on my desktop raiser shelf. Desktop raiser shelf+stand+monitor=way too high.

It is not wall mountable At least I don't see anything on the back. No holes or any kind of screws. Does anyone have any clever ideas how to make this monitor sit on my desktop without a stand? That would shave of 4-5 inches which would be plenty. I've looked at some monitor arms but they require drilling in the back and I don't see anything where I can attach it in the back.

Thanks in advance

Here's what the back looks like


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Commercial mounts/arms use VESA mounting points built into the monitor. That monitor doesn't have the required mounting points...not that they would work anyway as the video inputs are flat on the back.

New monitor, alter the desk, new desk, or get creative with a home built mount. You could likely make something easy enough out of wood, but it would be bulky and not that pleasing to the eye.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.
I've also contacted Samsung and they said that this monitor is need wall mountable. But I need to get mount kit VESA 200x100 with 4 screws of M4 screws. That ,mount kit actually replaces the stand so it goes into the same hole where the stand is. Samsung or J&J International don't carry it anymore. And they don't know anyone who does. So much help from them.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Interesting, I've not seen a monitor with mounts on the bottom. And frankly, I don't see how it would work.

If you Google VESA 200x100, you see a lot of standard square and flat VESA mounts. Which attach to the back of a monitor using four screws.

If they provided a part number, try Google or eBay.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

I just talked to their support again just now and they said that manufacturer of the wall mount should provide instructions on how to mount for this specific monitor. He did not know the part number. I do not think he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just looking at the close up of your monitor, I don't see how a VESA 200x100 would even come close to fitting in the area below your monitor DVI/VGA connections.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Whomever you are speaking with, doesn't have a clue.

As noted, there are no visible mounting points for a mount. In addition, no mount is listed in the optional parts (in the User Manual). And two reviews I've found of this model, specifically state there isn't a mount point.

Another fail from Samsung. While they have quality panels, there feature list is often lacking. And there monitor stands in general are often sub par.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, they are clueless. I agree with Samsung fail. But I did not expect much from $300 27" budget monitor. Still, they said it is wall mountable, that it can tilt few degrees back and forth. I can't tilt it even an millimeter. That thing is locked. 
They also said that it has vertical viewing angle of 160. Ha biggest joke. I can make colors change just by rolling my eyes up and down, let alone moving my whole body. So there are few misleading advertizing points so far. But I suspect all manufacturers are like that.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can you take it back?


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

captainron276 said:


> Can you take it back?


Not sue. I bought it via Tiger Direct (their eBay store) and they have 30 day return policy. It's been about 32 days now. What i could probably do is add little more money and maybe exchange it for something better, but not sure what to get though.

Thanks


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's worth a try. Tell them what you want to be able to do with it. LED back lighting like you have is a plus and be sure it has a VESA mount.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm partial to ViewSonic. Tiger has this one to consider
3 year warranty also.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7199462&CatId=3774

Bookstand Option
The VX2753mh-LED features a very innovative industrial design, which allows it to be utilized with either the traditional base or in a bookstand configuration. Simply remove the base and tilt the neck back, to allow the monitor head to be displayed as a picture frame on the desktop. This allows not only the advantage of having the monitor head at desk level, but also brings a new degree of portability to the monitor. In the bookstand configuration the VX2753mh-LED can easily be carried to meetings as a companion display for your notebook computer!


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have one similar to this which is wall mountable.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7199459&CatId=4420


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

captainron276 said:


> I'm partial to ViewSonic. Tiger has this one to consider
> 3 year warranty also.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7199462&CatId=3774
> ...


Thanks for the link. Can this one be tilted forward? That is my biggest problem is that I have a desk riser (built in) that is six inches off the desktop. If monitor is flat on the raiser then i would not have issues, or if I can wall mount it behind the desk.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

From what I read at the site, it does tilt and swivel on the stand. In the Bookstand option it show it as stationary; but it looks like you could make tilt adjustments by putting something under the back of it. Take a look at the site, all info is there.


----------

